# I passed my aptitude test...



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

With a score of "4" I don't know what this number means. However, it was good enough to pass.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

I _think _4 is JUST passing. ranked 1-9

How hard was the test? I have mine in a few days. Any pointers you can give?


----------

